# Other events for competition



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

Inspired by this post

We could have more puzzles in our competition system, but I would not like giving "effort" points to Magic and/or Master Magic. However that last remark is based on my personal dis-liking of the way Magic and Master Magic solves are performed. If others think they would be nice to include in the competition and like to give effort-points to them just tell me.

Are there any other puzzles you would like to compete in? Some ideas:

*Fewest Moves 10* AvGalen, Inferno.Fighter.IV, Fred, Cubinator, PJK, gillesvdp, dChan, ExoCorsair, Jack, Lt-UnReal
*Clock 10 *AvGalen, Mátyás Kuti(shaipo), KJiptner, gillesvdp, Inferno.Fighter.IV, Worms, MATHI-ANSSI, Lucas Garron, TimC, edd5190
*Pyraminx 11* AvGalen, Mátyás Kuti(shaipo), sgowal, gillesvdp, Inferno.Fighter.IV, Worms, Rama, ExoCorsair, PJK, Toojdwin, zigzagchris
*Magic 12* AvGalen, Inferno.Fighter.IV, Mátyás Kuti(shaipo), Cubinator, PJK, gillesvdp, Worms, Jack, ExoCorsair, sgowal, Rama, zigzagchris
*Master Magic 13* AvGalen, Inferno.Fighter.IV, Mátyás Kuti(shaipo), PJK, gillesvdp, ExoCorsair, sgowal, Worms, Lucas Garron, MATHI-ANSSI, masterofthebass, blackmetalcubist, TimC
Skewb 4 AvGalen, Inferno.Fighter.IV, gillesvdp, Callum
*MegaMinx 10* AvGalen, Erik, Mátyás Kuti(shaipo), KJiptner, Fred, gillesvdp, Inferno.Fighter.IV, Jack, ExoCorsair, masterofthebass
*Square-1 11* Mátyás Kuti(shaipo), Fred, PJK, gillesvdp, dChan, Inferno.Fighter.IV, ExoCorsair, KJiptner, Erik, Jack, zigzagchris
Snake 8 Inferno.Fighter.IV, Erik, KJiptner, dChan, Jack, Callum, ThePizzaGuy92, Henrik
Multiple Blindfolded 7 cin, AvGalen, ExoCorsair, KJiptner, PJK, masterofthebass, edd5190
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 relay* *10* ExoCorsair, AvGalen, KJiptner, Jack, PJK, cin, masterofthebass, dudemanpp, kal el, roy14692
Cupstacking 8 edd5190, Erik, ExoCorsair, PJK, dudemanpp, cmhardw, ThePizzaGuy92, Jai
With feet 5 MATHI-ANSSI, Erik, ExoCorsair, philkt731, edd5190
Speed Blind 3 Jack, philkt731, edd5190
Match the scramble 4 ExoCorsair, philkt731, hdskull, edd5190
4x4x4 FMC 2 malcolm, cmhardw
2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay 3 philkt731, brad711, hdskull

If any puzzle gets over 10 votes I will try to include them in the weekly competition. I would have to find out how to produce scrambles for some of them.

Remember, this is a democracy. If you want it you have to vote!

And because this is a democracy, I added Snake!

Square-1 and Magic are now in the weekly competition!
Fewest Moves also made it!
And MegaMinx will be in the competition starting next week
And now Pyraminx has finally made it
Clock, Master Magic and 2-3-4-5 Relay also made it by voting
Finally Multiple Blind and With Feet also made it because I added all official events starting in 2008.

From now on voting will be done through the poll on this thread


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 24, 2007)

Fewest moves would have be my first choice, because out of all the other competitions it's the one I think I'd be best at; The Skewb would probably be my second, but I can't solve it. Magic and Master Magic look so fun, but I don't have one ... If I had one I think it might be my first.


----------



## Erik (Apr 24, 2007)

hmm if you want fewest moves the best place is cubestation FMC I think...
Maybe megaminx, but that would be not very good cause not everyone has it...


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@Apr 24 2007, 09:54 AM
> * hmm if you want fewest moves the best place is cubestation FMC I think...
> Maybe megaminx, but that would be not very good cause not everyone has it... *


 True, there is always Cube Stations FMC, but it couldn't really hurt to have one here.


----------



## Mátyás Kuti(shaipo) (Apr 24, 2007)

Clock, magic, mastermagic, megaminx, square, piraminx


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey cool Idea!

I'd be in for 
Clock and Megaminx


----------



## sgowal (Apr 24, 2007)

Pyraminx!

I hope I receive mine soon...


----------



## Fred (Apr 24, 2007)

I vote for fewest moves, megaminx, and square-1.


----------



## Erik (Apr 24, 2007)

If and I say IF there will be a FMC, could it please be a seperate contest since it is not for speed and can take very long, personaly I think 1 FMC a week is enough...(@ cubestation)


----------



## Cubinator (Apr 24, 2007)

If you do decide to do a FMC, I'd participate. Other than that, only Magic for me.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't decide anything. I just follow/give ideas and act accordingly to the responses.

Erik: You don't have to compete in each and every category every week. Unless more people would like FMC to be 2-weekly or monthly event, it would be a weekly competition also.


----------



## Erik (Apr 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 24 2007, 10:06 PM
> * I don't decide anything. I just follow/give ideas and act accordingly to the responses.
> 
> Erik: You don't have to compete in each and every category every week. Unless more people would like FMC to be 2-weekly or monthly event, it would be a weekly competition also. *


 But, but, but... I don't get as many points then....


----------



## pjk (Apr 25, 2007)

Whenever I get time I would compete in:
Fewest Moves 
Magic
Master Magic
Square-1


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

> *But, but, but... I don't get as many points then....*


That is the brilliance of this plan. We are going to have so many competitions/events that not even you can do them all. Someone will steal your points


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@Apr 24 2007, 09:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha ha ha, genius! Pure genius, we should add every one of these just so we can steal his points!


----------



## Erik (Apr 25, 2007)

Ah well, magic avg of takes about 1 minute... Mmagic 3 minutes... Megaminx 10 minutes (just a guess) pyraminx 5 minutes, and the rest of the week for FMC?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2007)

MegaMinx blind+FMC will keep you busy while we steal your points.


----------



## Erik (Apr 25, 2007)

Nah I don't think so, cause then I won't do that one


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 25, 2007)

I will! I'll fill them all out as DNF, ha ha. More points for me!


----------



## Erik (Apr 25, 2007)

So you are saying you will cheat?


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe...  just kidding :lol:.


----------



## gillesvdp (Apr 27, 2007)

as for me, everytying is fine


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 27, 2007)

I understand, I can do every puzzle, speed and blindfolded (that we are competing with right now), but I don't waste my time with 2x2 speed or bld. I dislike 4x4 speed, and I don't have time for 3x3 bld. I should really let my "shorter short term memory" power back up, Rutgers was bad 

Matyas, watch out now, that was a test run ... I'll get you soon enough, hehe.

ChrisB and I have been talking, I'd try minx bld soon, once he give me an alg set.

Shame shame taylor, that's no fun ...
Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## dChan (Apr 27, 2007)

I want Square-1 competition and FMC. I'm going to get one soon.


----------



## pjk (Apr 27, 2007)

dbeyer, you think you don't have time for the 3x3, but you do for the 4x4 and 5x5? I want to see a 3x3 BLD WR before you say that


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 28, 2007)

Pjk, I can 3x3 bld, but ... there are things that I feel I can be more competitive in, such as big cube bld, and you might not see it yet, but multi bld =P

I laugh at the 0/8, I didn't know what would happen there, and its all a game to me  Rutgers was a great learning experience, Chris and I agree: you learn the most from DNFs, not from success. 

However, on a big cube blindfolded solve, I'd rather sit there for half an hour and recall that one image that slipped from memory, and really push myself to recall it, just so I can get the solve. 3x3 bld is trivial to me, I get a lot more enjoyment out of my experiences with big cubes and multi blindfolded, I mean I make up some pretty crazy stuff. With a 3x3 bld, I just look at the cube and put on a blindfold shortly afterwards. I mean it is a great trick, but the reactions are amusing, and without a crowd, there isn't much drive. Perhaps I should feel differently, but we're all busy, and I'd rather get a laugh out of the stories from big cube bld that are non-existent in 3x3 bld.


----------



## AvGalen (May 7, 2007)

None of the puzzles have reached 10 votes yet. 7 is the most so far. I guess I won't have to add anything to the weekly competition???


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AvGalen_@May 7 2007, 04:34 PM
> * None of the puzzles have reached 10 votes yet. 7 is the most so far. I guess I won't have to add anything to the weekly competition??? *


Aaaww... too bad... Can we at least add fewest moves for next weeks competition?


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 9, 2007)

Fewest moves and Square-1!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 9, 2007)

I'll vote for all! Fewest Moves, Clock, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic, Skewb, MegaMinx, Square-1!


----------



## Erik (May 9, 2007)

Yeah! Minx-lovers submit your votes!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 9, 2007)

How about "puzzle lovers submit your votes!"


----------



## AvGalen (May 14, 2007)

I am going to be strict about the "10 votes" rule. It will take me a while to adjust the database, gather scrambles, check results etc. I will only do that if I think it is worth it. As all of you might have noticed, I don't have as much time as I used to.

So vote everyone!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 17, 2007)

Arnuad, incase you didn't notice my post, I voted for all, Fewest Moves, Clock, Pyraminx, Magic, Master Magic, Skewb, MegaMinx, Square-1.


----------



## Erik (May 21, 2007)

I also vote for snake now


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 21, 2007)

I will also vote for snake!


----------



## AvGalen (May 21, 2007)

If someone can tell me where I can find a scramble-generator for snake, I will include it in the voting list B)


----------



## KJiptner (May 21, 2007)

SNAKE SNAKE SNAAAAKE!


----------



## pjk (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, I bet it takes forever to put these competitions together, so thanks Arnaud for doing it. If I can help you add to the database, or anything, PLMK. Also, if you need more help, I bet someone else around here would help.


----------



## AvGalen (May 21, 2007)

This competition takes me about an hour to do every week. Competing takes longer! Once I got the database setup and the time-program done, everything is just copy/paste and running some queries.

I added snake to the list. If anyone wants to vote for it, please do so in a new post!

I am really hoping that I will see some puzzles have 10 votes after I return from Italy next weekend.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PJK_@May 21 2007, 12:38 PM
> * Yeah, I bet it takes forever to put these competitions together, so thanks Arnaud for doing it. If I can help you add to the database, or anything, PLMK. Also, if you need more help, I bet someone else around here would help. *


Funny you say that, because I was going to email Arnaud if you needed any help with the competition. I would just need to be made a mod.

EDIT: Snake! I vote for Snake!


----------



## dChan (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd like the snake. I got a limited edition one from SD2007 so now I'm a bit obsessed.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 8, 2007)

What is the point in stealing points? Why not just have the satisfaction that you've personally improved on the events you actually like and get the points you deserve 

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 8, 2007)

Spoken like a true idealist. Now try and tell me why people cheat at everything they can, but wouldn't cheat on this particular competition. I hope I didn't turn you into a realist


----------



## dChan (Jun 8, 2007)

What's that mean? Stealing points?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2007)

You get points for every event you participate in. You get even more points if you win/top-3 an event. I add up all the points to calculate a ranking for that week and for the entire year.

When I started talking about adding a lot of events, Erik said he didn't want to many events because he wouldn't have time to participate in all of them. Than I told him that that was my masterplan: Do so many events that he couldn't participate in all of them so someone else would "steal his points".


----------



## Worms (Jun 9, 2007)

clock, magic and pyraminx


----------



## Jack (Jun 10, 2007)

Fewest moves, Magic and Megaminx


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 10, 2007)

I can now make a additional vote for mr. Square-1  Learned to solve it today. (I still have to remember one algo to fix the parity)


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you really think 10 votes are necessary? We also have a 4x4 and 5x5 BLD competition with like 1-3 competitors weekly. So my suggestion would be to start everything that has 8 votes or above and see what will happen.
I just can't wait for those other puzzles


----------



## Erik (Jun 16, 2007)

Here's my agree to that Kai


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll vote for Magic, Master Magic, and Megaminx as well.


----------



## Erik (Jun 17, 2007)

So believe it or not its completely against my prinicples but here is my vote for s-1


----------



## Jack (Jun 23, 2007)

I've been trying it recently, so I vote for snake (although it doesn't it look like it will be getting 10 votes any time soon!) And I vote for square-1, which I haven't practiced in a while, so I need to go relearn a bunch of algorithms.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 24, 2007)

I am really going to wait for an event to get 10 votes. Why didn't I put a 10 votes-restriction on 4x4x4_bf and 5x5x5_bf?

1) Because they were there in the original plan
2) Because only 4 people have been doing them at official competitions! http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...s&single=Single and http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...s&single=Single

and Square-1 made it! It will be included in every weekly competition, starting this week.


----------



## sgowal (Jun 25, 2007)

I vote for magic and master magic!


----------



## Rama (Jun 25, 2007)

Pyraminx and Magic


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 1, 2007)

Magic also reached 10 votes and will be in the weekly competition from now on.


----------



## tim (Jul 30, 2007)

I vote for multiple bld solving


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 30, 2007)

Vote for 2x2x2-5x5x5 relay!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

How many scrambles should I put on the weekly competition for multiple blind? I hope you are kidding about this one, but if it gets 10 votes I WILL include it.

For 2x2x2-5x5x5 relay I am assuming you would need 4 scrambles and not 5 * 4 scrambles?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes, that is what I had in mind, just one relay.

For multiple BLD, I'd say 5?


----------



## tim (Jul 30, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> How many scrambles should I put on the weekly competition for multiple blind? I hope you are kidding about this one, but if it gets 10 votes I WILL include it.



I'm not kidding . I just want to practice it a bit and the weekly competition is a good way to force me to practice .
I think 5 should be ok, so it doesn't take too much time.

/edit: we can just take the 5 3x3x3 speedsolving scrambles


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

If I was going to give 5 scrambles there would not be much challenge for the top multiple blindfolders to compete. If I were to put 20 scrambles up, that might be a bit intimidating.

I don't think multiple blindfolded will ever get 10 votes so it will probably not be included in the competition. But noone is stopping you from doing the 3x3x3 speedsolving scrambles and posting the results. This way you might be more motivated to practice multiple blindfolded and you can show off your skills at the same time 

If 5 scrambles is not enough, just use the OH-scrambles or even the 2x2x2 scrambles.

And if mbf will get 10 votes I will gladly include it in the weekly competition and think of a clever way to award points.

I still need to figure out how many points to award for Magic and Fewest Moves.

This is my proposal:
Magic: 1 point for participating, 3/2/1 point for number 1/2/3
Fewest Moves: 10 points for participating and 10/8/6 points for number 1/2/3.
Another option would be to only give points to the winner (like in blindfolded)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll vote for megaminx... Just because I can do it.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 30, 2007)

OK, MegaMinx made it and I voted for the 2x2x2-5x5x5 relay AND multiple blind


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 30, 2007)

Vote for Pyraminx because I am getting one soon.

And vote for multi-BLD because I want to see other people's results!


----------



## KJiptner (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is my vote for the relay and multi BLD


----------



## Jack (Jul 30, 2007)

I will vote for relay.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 30, 2007)

What about making cupstacking (or sport stacking, whatever) an event? I mean just since a lot of cubers are into cupstacking since they come with the timer.


----------



## Erik (Jul 30, 2007)

you have my vote for cupstacking


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 30, 2007)

Vote for cupstacking too!


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2007)

I vote for 10 multi-BLD, 2x2-5x5 relay, speedstacking, and Pryaminx.


----------



## edd5190 (Jul 31, 2007)

pjk said:


> I vote for 10 multi-BLD, 2x2-5x5 relay, speedstacking, and Pryaminx.



What's "10 multi-BLD"? Do you mean like 10 cubes BLD?


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, that's really cool, that so many people voted for multiple bld (i counted 5 votes til now), keep on voting, guys 
And i vote for 2x2 - 5x5 rely, too .


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 31, 2007)

cupstacking???? What's next, juggling????

Well, let's see if this democracy thing really works


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2007)

Haha, that would be great. "Who can juggle 4 balls for the longest time?". 

Ed, yes, 10-multi BLD would be 10 scrambles for multi BLD.

On a side note, has anyone ever tried multi BLD for 4x4's or 5x5's? I'd guess Matyas has, but no idea. Sounds like some good fun


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2007)

pjk said:


> Haha, that would be great. "Who can juggle 4 balls for the longest time?".
> 
> Ed, yes, 10-multi BLD would be 10 scrambles for multi BLD.
> 
> On a side note, has anyone ever tried multi BLD for 4x4's or 5x5's? I'd guess Matyas has, but no idea. Sounds like some good fun



I believe chris hardwick may have tried it, when dbeyer and him met up. Not exactly sure though.

Marcus Sthur did a 5x5,4x4, 4x (3x3), 2x2 all blindfolded!


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 2, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> cupstacking???? What's next, juggling????
> 
> Well, let's see if this democracy thing really works



It's either that or complete anarchy Wouldn't want that now, would we?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes, let's see this democracy, lol.

I vote for 21-PLLs, one-handed Magic, UFO, 3x3x3 with feet, symmetry solve, with chopsticks, 3x3x3 assembly.

I really hope that none of these make it to the competition for Arnaud's sake, but I would be highly amused for a while if any of them did.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 2, 2007)

Another nice one:

Rock Paper Scissors !!

Since there is a world championship (www.worldrps.com), we better train ourselves !


(Please do not consider this an official request for an extra event in the weekly competition. )


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2007)

> I vote for 21-PLLs, one-handed Magic, UFO, 3x3x3 with feet, symmetry solve, with chopsticks, 3x3x3 assembly.


 
That is mean 

Dictator Arnaud invokes a new rule: New events need a minimum of 3 unofficial votes before official votes will be registered. The unofficial votes will than be converted to official votes.


----------



## pjk (Aug 2, 2007)

21 PLL would be fun (hey, at least you don't need to post scrambles). I'll give that an un-official vote.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 2, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Dictator Arnaud invokes a new rule: New events need a minimum of 3 unofficial votes before official votes will be registered. The unofficial votes will than be converted to official votes.



Oh thank goodness. 

Also, I don't think Rock Paper Scissors would work too well... What would we do, post one of the three?


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is my vote for Mensch ärgere dich nicht.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mensch_ärgere_dich_nicht


----------



## Erik (Aug 2, 2007)

Mens erger je niet!


----------



## Sin-H (Aug 3, 2007)

KJiptner said:


> Here is my vote for Mensch ärgere dich nicht.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mensch_ärgere_dich_nicht



Witzige Idee!

I also vote vor Mensch ärgere dich nicht


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 3, 2007)

Mensch ärgere dich nicht :confused:

Democracy might be not be such a good system anyway 

Oh wait, I introduce the concept of anti-voting  It makes sense that if you can vote to get something, you can also vote to not get it.

New rules to keep this democracy safe from individuality (replacing old rules):
0) I, as designated dictator, reserve the right to disobey the rules and change them whenever I want 
1) Votes and anti-votes cancel out each other
2) As long as the sum of votes - antivotes is smaller than 3, votes and anit-votes remain unofficial and I will not keep track of it in the first post.
3) As long as the sum of votes - antivotes is between 3 and 10 I will keep track of it in the first post.
4) When something has been voted up to 10, It will be added to the weekly competition
5) When something has been voted up to 10, it will remain in the weekly competition untill the sum of votes - antivotes is above 3

I hope all of this makes sense and that all of you will do the same

I vote against Mensch ärgere dich nicht, cupstacking, Rock Paper Scissors, one-handed Magic, symmetry solve, with chopsticks and 3x3x3 assembly

I won't vote against (or for) 21-PLLs, UFO, 3x3x3 with feet, but I really hope they don't make it.

If some of the above would get 10 votes I hope someone offers to create an "unofficial weekly competition" and maintain the results for that because don't want to do that!


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 3, 2007)

I vote against Mensch ärgere dich nicht, cupstacking, one-handed Magic, symmetry solve, with chopsticks and 3x3x3 assembly, 21-PLLs, UFO, 3x3x3 with feet.

Is that clear ? 

PS: I do not vote against Rock Paper Scissors


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 3, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Oh wait, I introduce the concept of anti-voting  It makes sense that if you can vote to get something, you can also vote to not get it.



Good that my post had this nice side effect.
Since i don't want out beautiful competition getting "spammed" with blindfolded-cupstacking and underwater-magic-with-feet

So here Antivotes:
Mensch ärgere dich nicht, cupstacking, Rock Paper Scissors, one-handed Magic, symmetry solve, with chopsticks and 3x3x3 assembly, 21-PLLs, UFO, 3x3x3 with feet

OR (suggestion!) we could make a "Fun-Competition" with various events each week besides the normal one. This competition could include all crazy and weird stuff we might want to try


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 3, 2007)

Do you propose yourself to hold this competition and post the results Kai ?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 3, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Democracy might be not be such a good system anyway



I am not a big fan of democracy, but this is the problem with the voters writing their own ballot!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2007)

I vote for "forcing" Kai to organize an (hourly!) "unofficial/fun competition"


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 6, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I vote for "forcing" Kai to organize an (hourly!) "unofficial/fun competition"



Agreed, but change hourly to weekly.


----------



## KJiptner (Aug 6, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I vote for "forcing" Kai to organize an (hourly!) "unofficial/fun competition"



If all of you help me with some creative stuff, I will do it.

edit: weekly!


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 6, 2007)

I vote fore Multi-BLD and Relay. Arnaud, as of my post, i think there are more votes than accounted for.


----------



## dudemanpp (Aug 7, 2007)

I vote for 2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 relay and Cupstacking.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 10, 2007)

Vote for 3x3 supercube, 4x4 supercube, 5x5 supercube.


----------



## Toojdwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Pyraminx..


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2007)

Last chance to influence the points for Fewest Moves. I will need to know before 11:59.99 am GMT+1.

Current idea: 10 points for participating, 10 points for the winner.
Alternative idea: 10 points for participating, 10/8/6 points for places 1/2/3.

And I would need to know how many points I should give to MegaMinx also before monday 11:59.99 am GMT+1.
Current idea: Same as 4x4x4 and Square1 (4 for participating, 7/6/5 for places 1/2/3). MegaMinx takes a little longer to solve than a 4x4x4 and Square-1, but you don't have to learn anything new for it if you already know how to solve the 3x3x3
Alternative idea: Same as 5x5x5. (5 for participating, 8/7/6 for places 1/2/3).


----------



## Toojdwin (Aug 20, 2007)

When are you going to add Pyraminx?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

I just did. Thanks for reminding me!

What about points for Pyraminx? I suggest the same as for 2x2x2 meaning 2 for participating, 5/4/3 for places 1/2/3.


----------



## Erik (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd say slightly less because 2x2 is one of the general events whereas pyraminx is more of a side event.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

5x5x5_bf, MegaMinx and Fewest Moves are also side events, but you get quite a lot of points for them.

The amount of points is based on:
1) The amount of time it will take you to compete
2) The difficulty of the puzzle
3) Some "natte vingerwerk" (that roughly translates to "educated guess" or "fingerspitzengefühl")

Pyraminx takes about twice as long to solve as a 2x2x2, but the amount of algorithms you need to learn is really small (none, if you use the Bob Burton method)


----------



## Erik (Aug 20, 2007)

oh well... you are the moderator ...


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2007)

This competition didn't start as my idea and the points system was PJK's choice. I didn't understand some of his reasons (8 points for participating in blindfolded, no matter which size cube, only points for the winner) but I liked the idea of "participation points" to motivate people to compete no matter what their level/skills are.

The points system has worked out great so far and the competitions keep expanding, both in numbers of competitors as in number of puzzles. And even the quality/speed of the competitors is improving. That is why I try to keep the points system for new puzzles in line with the previous puzzles.

Some people might argue that the number of points (total in ranking) has not much to do with your speed and they would be right. That is why I also include a list of everyones best average on every puzzle. That list is a good reflection of everyones speed.

Needless to say (but I do it anyway) that I think the total ranking (where I am second behind Erik) is much more important than all those individual little lists  This might change if I ever (2007-26, you'll see) will be on the top of one of those lists.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Aug 20, 2007)

Intuitive Pyraminx = <20s solves.
2x2x2 points sounds fine.


----------



## Worms (Aug 22, 2007)

I would add a vote for mastermagic

thanks!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2007)

pjk said:


> Haha, that would be great. "Who can juggle 4 balls for the longest time?".



I hereby vote for "who can juggle 5 balls for the longest time." At last an event where I'd have the advantage. 

http://www.jugglingdb.com/records/record.php?trick=3

(See #24.)

(Sorry for chiming in so late - I'm only now catching up with all the posts while I was gone.)


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 16, 2007)

If I may, I'd like to vote for chopstick solving I just started yesterday and it's really addictive, my best is 3:21.01 now


----------



## FrankMorris (Sep 18, 2007)

I will vote for 2x2-5x5 relay.

Frank Morris


----------



## Lofty (Sep 19, 2007)

...
am I the only one who likes symmetry solves... I vote for them.
(I haven't competed in anything yet but will this week.


----------



## roy14692 (Sep 24, 2007)

*i vote for*

i vote for 2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 and also for cupstacking


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 24, 2007)

10 votes for the relay now!! 

And Lofty: I voted (jokingly) for it, but it got "anti-voted" twice, so if I understand this correctly, your vote made the count 0. :/


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 24, 2007)

ExoCorsair said:


> 10 votes for the relay now!!
> 
> And Lofty: I voted (jokingly) for it, but it got "anti-voted" twice, so if I understand this correctly, your vote made the count 0. :/



Ah, so there were -1 votes, and Lofty's vote made it a 0, so relay will finally not be added to the weekly competition


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 24, 2007)

edd5190 said:


> Ah, so there were -1 votes, and Lofty's vote made it a 0, so relay will finally not be added to the weekly competition



Yes, there was -1 vote for the symmetry solve, but we should have the relay in for next week.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2007)

I have made a mental note to check/update this thread this week


----------



## Callum (Sep 29, 2007)

I vote for 2x2 to 5x5 realay and snake.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 3, 2007)

I vote for:

Master Magic (3-of-5)
3x3x3 speed blindfolded (best of two executions)
I also think the 3x3x3 blindfolded should be "best of three," like in official competitions.


----------



## hdskull (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with lucas, BLD should be best of 3


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 14, 2007)

I vote for 3x3 with feet.


----------



## Erik (Oct 14, 2007)

yes my vote for 3x3 with feet too, though this probably will be the 2 only votes xD


----------



## Jack (Oct 15, 2007)

I vote for speed BLD.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 15, 2007)

I vote for sport stacking also


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 30, 2007)

I vote for Clock and Master Magic.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 30, 2007)

I guess I'll make master magic 10 and vote for it.


----------



## Karthik (Oct 30, 2007)

I vote for BLD as best of 3.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 31, 2007)

Got my clock yesterday, but I won't be speedsolving it for a short while.
Anyhow, I vote for Rubik's Clock.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2007)

I will update everything tonight, but it looks like Master Magic will be in next week.



> I vote for BLD as best of 3.


I think we need to make some changes for next year and this would be one of them! I will start a new topic for that tonight


----------



## Erik (Oct 31, 2007)

Good AvG, lets vote all over for all events including their format.
I wouldn't vote on things like 5x5 BLD which probably wouldn't get a lot votes...


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 2, 2007)

I vote for speed blind too. I love that


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 3, 2007)

Vote for Multi-BLD and Speed BLD.


----------



## sam (Nov 5, 2007)

I Vote For Master Magic. I really would like to compare myself to others on the forum.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 5, 2007)

blackmetalcubist said:


> I Vote For Master Magic. I really would like to compare myself to others on the forum.



Master Magic already has 10 votes and should be in the next competition (probably going to be up later tonight or tomorrow).

Welcome to the forum, btw.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok... no one else except mátyás is anywhere near you for Master Magic Sam. You are 4th in the world.


----------



## TimC (Nov 5, 2007)

I vote for Master Magic along with Rubik's Clock.


----------



## zigzagchris (Nov 19, 2007)

magic pyraminx and square 1


----------



## Jack (Nov 19, 2007)

Magic, pyraminx and square-1 are already in the weekly competition...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 4, 2007)

Vote for feet and the 'match the scramble' as mentioned here: http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=2066.


----------



## malcolm (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd like to see a 4x4x4 FMC


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 7, 2007)

ooh ill vote for match the scramble and feet too though I've never tried it


----------



## Callum (Dec 22, 2007)

I vote for skewb. I got mine a few days ago.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 22, 2007)

how about 2x2+3x3+4x4 relay?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 22, 2007)

I also vote for 4x4 FMC


----------



## brad711 (Dec 23, 2007)

2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay gets my vote- I don't have 5x5...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 29, 2007)

snake and cupstacking!


----------



## Henrik (Dec 29, 2007)

Ill vote for snake too I have not done that for a long time


----------



## hdskull (Dec 30, 2007)

MAtch the scramble.


----------



## Jai (Dec 30, 2007)

I vote for cupstacking, it's pretty fun.


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 31, 2007)

I vote for feet, match the scramble, and clock.

Edit: I vote for making this thread into a poll, or something similar to make it easier to keep track of votes.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 1, 2008)

2,3,4 relay, because i don't own a 5x5 either.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2008)

I am closing this thread next week. Please start voting in the 2008 thread


----------

